# Bachmann Columbia issue



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a Bachmann Columbia 2-4-2 with a gear issue. I know Bachmann no longer makes this locomotive. The issue I have is the gear on the drive axle has come loose and spins on the axle. Any suggestions about securing this nylon gear to the metal axle? The Rapid Fuse adhesive I used did not work. I would even consider ideas to repower the locomotive in a different way. I'm thinking about reworking the tender to have a powered truck underneath. I just really like this little locomotive and want to get it operating again. Also, I'm using battery power. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TGray;

Probably not much help, but keep in mind that the 2-6-0 "Indy" sits under the same size boiler. As of this year's catalog, it is still in production. I think that it also has the better gear train and metal drive rods. It could provide an alternative drive, should all other fixes fail.

Best of luck,
David Meashey


----------



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I have the Indy and it is a great little locomotive. I was on the Bachmann site and saw where they offer a replacement drive set, just didn't want to go that route if there was a possible fix. Thanks again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fix is replace gear, plastic cracked right? More cracks can come. Glue won't hold as you found out. Some people have tried drilling and putting a pin in, but the pictures I saw of this seem to leave a lot of runout in the assembly. I don't believe the part is expensive, just considering the effort to R&R?

Greg 1,160


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_691&products_id=9853

A little pricey at $126 + shipping, but this should be a suitable replacement chassis for the locomotive. Not sure about whether or not it is better designed but... Appears to still be in stock from Bachmann's parts supply.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to be specific, isn't the gear available separately? If not, then try NWSL.

Greg


----------



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. Yes, the replacement chassis is available and yes at $126 that is pricey. The gear is not cracked, it is loose on the axle, it just spins without turning the wheels. I also see on the Bachmann site a replacement chassis for the large scale section car/handcar. Wondering if this might be a suitable drive under the tender. I don't run long, heavy trains on my railroad, two cars + caboose is usual consist. Also, I checked out the NWSL site and see a possible power unit that might work and appears to be more robust that the Bachmann unit for about the same price. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Another suggestion: slide the gear to one side and clean the axle and the area where the gear belongs with alcohol. When everything is clean and dry, put some super glue on the axle and slide the gear back in place.I did this on a different Bachmann engine and is=t seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Axles are usually smooth, rough it up with sand paper before gluing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So is it fixed yet? ;-)

Greg 1,150


----------



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Columbia issues*

Unfortunately, nothing I have tried has repaired this locomotive. I think buying the new chassis from Bachmann may be the best way to go. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, did you try glue? If so what kind?

Was the axle smooth underneath the gear or "ridged"?

Greg 1,138


----------



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

the spot on the axle where the gear is suppose to be has small slots cut into it. I tried rapidfuse from 
Dap and a two part epoxy. Neither of these two glues worked to hold the gear in place under operation. I did use alcohol to clean the spot on the axle before I used the glue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the gear spun, and the splines on the axle basically reamed out the inner diameter of the gear. Just hard to find a glue that could provide that mechanical strength.

Perhaps one of the really strong JB Weld epoxies, metal filled would work (from auto parts store), has a much higher shear strength (and you can get the specs on them)

I know you stated this already, but I am surprised there is no crack in the gear, have you inspected with a magnifier with the gear under expanding pressure?

Greg 1,116


----------



## tgray12 (Jun 2, 2017)

the last fix lasted long enough for the locomotive to make a half trip around the railroad before it broke loose. Looking at the gear and moving it manually, I'm not finding it to be cracked. I'll look for a stronger epoxy as you have suggested. Thanks!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried rapidfuze on a project and didn't like it. I switched back to gel super glue and everything held.
That's my suggestion.
John


----------

